# engine code: AFP, BDF what does it mean ?...which engine do I have ?



## hunbarian (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a 2002 GTI vr 6 24 valve what is the code for mine????


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: engine code: AFP, BDF what does it mean ?...which engine do I have ? (hunbarian)*

*24V = BDF*
MK4 12V = AFP
MK3 12V = AAA
Congrats, you got the better of the three


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: engine code: AFP, BDF what does it mean ?...which engine do I have ? (hunbarian)*

Please use the search function and check the FAQ thread before posting.
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

